# Hintergrund durchsichtig machen



## jennygirl (16. April 2004)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier, und habe Photoshop auch erst seit kurzem. Nun wollte ich fragen, wie man bei einem Bild, das eine weißen Hintergrund durchsichtig hat, durchsichtig macht. Weiß das jemand? Bei PSP weiß ich , wei das geht. Aber bei Photoshop habe ic schon alles durchgeschaut, und nichts gefunden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. April 2004)

Hi,

Du wählst mit dem Zauberstab Deinen Hintergrund aus (wenn er einfarbig ist) drückst entfernen und speicherst die Datei als *.gif oder *.png ab.


----------



## jennygirl (16. April 2004)

O.k. danke, probier ich gleich mal aus.


----------



## Flying-Hawk (16. April 2004)

Oder gehe auf den Zauberstab und klickst den Hintergrund an dann gehst du in dem Fenster Ebene auf Deckkraft und spielst da mit den Werten herum bis es dir gefällt. Der Hintergrund wird durchsichtig.


----------



## jennygirl (16. April 2004)

O.k. werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.
@Flying-Hawk: Wenn ich den Hintergrund mit dem Zauberstab makiert habe, kann ich bei dem Fenster "Ebene" auf Deckkraft klicken. Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch falsch gemacht.


----------



## jennygirl (16. April 2004)

@TerrorAlf: Das geht auch nicht irgendwie. Muss ich davor vielleicht etwas bestimmtes einstellen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. April 2004)

Also am sichersten geht das, wenn du die Ebene vorher duplizierst und dann dann die duplizierte Ebene mit dem oben beschriebenen Zauberstab bearbeitest und die Hintergrundebene ausschaltest (auf das Auge links neben der Ebene klicken).

EDIT meint noch: Bild auch auf RGB-Farbe eingestellt? Bild --> Modus --> RGB-Farbe


----------

